

Red Hat: Linux on ARM Is No Joke  - gregpurtell
http://www.serverwatch.com/server-trends/red-hat-linux-on-arm-is-no-joke.html

======
bebna
I'm searching for a 11"-13" ARM notebook with atleast a half-HD resolution or
more. I want to use it for C/TeX/HTML&CSS/LibreOffice, so Android is a no go
for me at the moment. The only solution I've found is using the Motorola
Lapdock together with a MK802 or similiar ARM usbstick.

Does someone know a device who will meet my criteria?

